# W8 questions



## twoo4564 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello everyone, my name is Tom. I am new to vortex, but I am a regular member of Audiforums (username Tommygunns). We have an 02 W8 wagon TIP and an 01 A4 1.8T Quattro TIP. I originally got on here to ask about a leaking oil problem, and then read the cam thread and I am freaking out. 
I did read the whole cam thread but would to like know more. What are the warning signs? We have had the car for almost a year and a half ago from a BMW dealership nearby, and it now has 88K on it. How much are the parts to do it yourself? I am good with a wrench and a friend of mine is really really good with a wrench. 
My original question was about leaking oil, so here that goes. After driving around for a while, you can smell what smells like burning oil, but there is no blue smoke coming from the tail pipe. So my idea is that its leaking onto an exhaust manifold maybe. Anyone else have this issue. Thanks.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: W8 questions (twoo4564)*

don't know if they've come down in price, but when this all started the cam adjusters and torque convertor (and related parts) ran about $12k.
i think just the cam adjusters are $5k...


----------



## twoo4564 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: W8 questions (Dave928)*

5K for just the part? At that price I hope it comes with a happy ending.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 questions (twoo4564)*

Each cam adjuster is about $700.00 (if my memory is correct). They require pulling the engine to replace. They are on the back side of the engine along with all the cam shaft drive gears and timing chains. That's right, it's all on the back side of the engine next to the firewall. There's no way to access these parts to replace them without pulling the engine. German Enginuity at it's best!


----------



## twoo4564 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: W8 questions (un4givun2)*

Oh, $700 is a little better then 5K. I think I can handle that.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: W8 questions (twoo4564)*

$700 x 4. do the math.

plus seals, gaskets, etc...


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 questions (twoo4564)*

I don't have my receipt in front of me....But, the job required 4 cam adjusters, rear main seal, and 3 timing chains. It was over $2,000.00 for the parts. Labor was another $3,000.00. My extended warranty shelled out about $5,500.00 dollars in all and just over half of that was labor. If all you did was replace the adjusters your looking at 2K. Pretty ridiculous if you ask me. 
Just doing some research on-line, you can replace a complete engine in just about any car (including ALL VW's) for less money than it cost to replace the cam adjusters on a W8.


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: W8 questions (un4givun2)*

No matter how fuzzy your math and regardless of weather you delete needed parts or long maintenance hours to remove the front of the car, an engine, transmission and clutch...the end number is still OBSCENE!


----------

